# Rear seat won't fold down



## intoflatlines (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a 2001 GTI and the driver's side rear seat won't fold down. I can pull up the plastic handle to release the seat but it gives no resistance and doesn't feel like it's catching on anything. It just pulls up really easily and the seat stays locked up. Is there a way to fix this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## intoflatlines (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Rear seat won't fold down (intoflatlines)*

bump


----------



## Jetta R-GT 20 (Jun 15, 2008)

is the seat lock on?


----------



## Old Guy GTI (Jun 16, 2008)

GTI's don't have seat locks. Know what you're talking about before you post.


----------



## intoflatlines (Jun 27, 2008)

No seat lock.
bump.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (Old Guy GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old Guy GTI* »_GTI's don't have seat locks. Know what you're talking about before you post.

^^^^ _That was useful commentary above? Thanks for sharing! _
Although this seat latch issue is a common problem showing up in the Mk4s, I have Not seen anyone post a miraculous solution for the problem. The question of whether or not the seat locks are on is a common question posed in every episode of this I read... 
This may help: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3275905 If you can still get the hatchback open?
Here's the real culprit, but no real solution: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2987364


----------



## liquorpimp (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (Old Guy GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old Guy GTI* »_GTI's don't have seat locks. Know what you're talking about before you post.

geez


----------



## intoflatlines (Jun 27, 2008)

where_2 - Thanks so much for the links, I appreciate it a lot. I'll give those suggestions a shot tomorrow before work and hopefully I can think of a permanent solution.


----------



## Old Guy GTI (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: (where_2)*

I don't post on things I know nothing about - I expect the same from others. Posting about locks on a GTI is of no help at all. I could have said unclip the seat to see if it comes off or to tear the seat covering apart to get to the latch. Since I don't have experience doing either I didn't suggest them. Uninformed comments help nobody.


----------



## robb. (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (where_2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *where_2* »_This may help: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3275905 If you can still get the hatchback open?

this would be very helpful is the pictures were still up (it's still helpful, since i wouldn't even know the solution otherwise). sadly, i will have to try blind.
thanks.
robb.


----------



## gariputro (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (robb.)*

This may help? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3929069


----------



## robb. (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (gariputro)*

that did help. now i know exactly what to do.
thanks.
robb.


----------



## VegasGTI (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (robb.)*

Same this wrong with my jetta, my friend got his rear seat down with a screw driver, but Ive spent an hour in my trunk two seperate times, and had no luck


----------

